# Fast & Furious Five



## Westfale_09 (28. April 2011)

Mich wundert es, dass es hier noch kein Thema dazu gab.  Ich mach es mal auf 

Fast & Furios Five




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Film kommt am 28. April 2011 in die Kinos und dauert 120 Minuten. 


(Achtung Spoiler)





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9_UB-0ilF0​*Produktbeschreibungen*

​In_ Fast & Furious Five_ führen Vin Diesel und Paul Walker die All-Stars aus allen Kapiteln der explosiven und rasanten "Fast & Furious"-Reihe an. 
Im neuen Teil schlägt sich Ex-Cop Brian O'Conner (Paul Walker) mit dem Ex-Häftling Dom Toretto (Vin Diesel) auf die Seite jenseits des Gesetzes. 

Nachdem Brian und Mia Toretto (Jordana Brewster) Dom aus der Gefangenschaft befreit haben, müssen sie auf ihrer Flucht vor den Behörden viele Landesgrenzen überqueren. 
In Rio de Janeiro stehen sie erneut mit dem Rücken zur Wand und sind gezwungen, ein letztes Ding zu drehen denn nur so können sie die langersehnte Freiheit erlangen. 

Während sie ein Elite-Team der besten Racer zusammenstellen, wird ihnen eines klar: 
Um ein für alle Mal aussteigen zu können, müssen sie sich einem korrupten Unternehmer stellen, der nichts mehr will, als sie tot zu sehen. 
Er ist allerdings nicht der Einzige, der hinter ihnen her ist. 
Dem kompromisslosen Federal Agent Luke Hobbs (Dwayne Johnson) entkommt niemand. Als er auf Dom und Brian angesetzt wird, geht er mit seiner Spezialeinheit in die Offensive. 
Während seine Männer durch Brasilien jagen, merkt Hobbs bald, dass die Grenze zwischen Gut und Böse verschwimmt. So bleibt ihm nur noch sein Instinkt, um seine Beute in die Falle 
zu locken ... bevor ihm jemand anderes zuvorkommt. 

Neben den wiederkehrenden "F&F"-Helden Jordana Brewster, Chris Ludacris Bridges, Tyrese Gibson, Sung Kang, Gal Gadot, Matt Schulze, Tego Calderon und Don Omar wird Dwayne "The Rock" 
Johnson den Adrenalinspiegel auf ein neues Level anheben. 




Fazit zum Film:

Ich war heute in der Premiere des Films. Ich muss sagen, der Film ist actionrreich und sehr gut. Anfangs etwas träge aber er steigert sich dann Film mehr in die Handlung rein. Er knüpft nahtlos an Neues Modell- Originalteile an. Aus Spoilergründen sag ich hierzu nichts 
Der Film ist so aufgebaut, wie die Teile 1,2 und Neues Modell. Die Handlung ist auch fast die gleiche, nur das es um einen anderen Gegenstand geht. Eine Überzeugende Leistung von Vin Diesel, Paul Walker und Co. . Ich finde, dass es ein sehr gelunger Anschluss geworden ist.

Ich kann euch empfehlen, geht ins Kino. Es lohnt sich


----------



## poisoniC (28. April 2011)

Das ist für mich so ein film, den ich nicht im kino schaue. Ich warte auf die blu ray


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. April 2011)

Jedem das seine  Ich fands gut


----------



## poisoniC (28. April 2011)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass er schlecht ist. Jedoch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht f&f nicht im kino zu schauen nach den ersten 2 teilen. Obwohl ich die filme mag.


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. April 2011)

Hm ok 
Aber der Film ist allgemein trotzdem richtig geil


----------



## Schulkind (28. April 2011)

Bei uns im Kino wurde die Preview kurzerhand abgesagt, da es der Verleiher nicht fertigbrachte den Film rechzzeitig zu versenden. 
Zum Glück feierte Thor heute ebenso Premiere.


----------



## poisoniC (28. April 2011)

Bei thor hat mich der trailer sehr angesprochen. Wie is der so?


----------



## Schulkind (28. April 2011)

YouTube - Thor | Trailer german deutsch & Kritik [HD]

Dem ist eigentl. nicht viel hinzuzufügen


----------



## poisoniC (28. April 2011)

Naja, den trailer kenn ich ja  aber wie hat er dir gefallen? Gibts pro/contra-argumente?


----------



## Schulkind (28. April 2011)

Das ist kein Trailer, sondern eine Rezension.
Der Typ ist echt super, trifft meistens (wie auch hier) meinen Geschmack & sieht aus wie Jason Statham. 
Bei Thor kam definitiv keine Langeweile auf, er lieferte außerdem wirklich faszinierende Bilder.
Da lässt man sein Geld gerne im Kino.

Kann übrigens nicht verstehen wieso du F&F nicht im Kino sehen willst, solche rasanten Verfolgungsjagden gepaart mit bombastischem Sound machen sich doch super in nem Filmspieltheater.


----------



## Hansaplast (28. April 2011)

Selbst so einem alten Sack wie mir gefällt der Trailer zu Teil 5.

Teil 3 mit den quietschbunten Zwiebacksägen, in dem die Protagonisten pro Nase gefühlte 30 mal hochschalten, hat viel kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. April 2011)

War gestern Nacht in der Vorpremiere. Super Film!


----------



## MasterFreak (28. April 2011)

Muss ich mir mal anschauen klingt ganz interesant !!!^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2011)

Ich werde da auch auf BR warten.


> Kann übrigens nicht verstehen wieso du F&F nicht im Kino sehen willst, solche rasanten Verfolgungsjagden gepaart mit bombastischem Sound machen sich doch super in nem Filmspieltheater


Das hab ich auch @ Home


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. April 2011)

Die ganze Reihe mutet eher an wie ein verfilmtes Videorennspiel der B-Klasse.
Die Story ist so dünn wie der Kaffee meiner Oma und megacoole Typen rasen mit aufgemotzten japanischen Plastikschüsseln in augenkrebserregenden Farben jenseits aller physikalischen Grenzen um die Wette.
Nee, ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Schulkind (28. April 2011)

Hat nicht jeder nen privaten Kinosaal im Keller 

Filme a la The King Speech & Black Swan kann man sich auch getrost zu Hause anguggn, wohingegen ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann wie zB Tron: Lecacy auf einer durchschnittlichen dt. TV-Anlage funktionieren soll.
Bei F&F ist das denke ich nicht ganz so extrem, aber trotzdem freue ich mich auf einen baldigen Kinobesuch.


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2011)

Ich wed mir den Film auch Ansehen! Bis auf Teil 3 fand ich alle Teile echt genial!


----------



## Kusanar (28. April 2011)

Also meine 2 Favourites aus der TFATF sind immer noch das Original (Teil 1) und Tokyo Drift. Teil 2 und 4 waren überhaupt nicht mein Ding, Story fast nicht vorhanden oder zusammenhangslos... gut, die Action war da, aber wenn ich über eine Stunde lang nur Drifts, Crashes und Verfolgungsjagden sehen will, kann ich mir genauso gut "Alarm für Cobra 11" ansehen. Ebenso flache Unterhaltung ohne Hirn.

Um mich zu überzeugen brauchts also schon recht viel, werd mir den Film am Samstag reinziehen, bin mal gespannt ob er meine doch recht hohen Erwartungen erfüllen kann.


----------



## Schulkind (29. April 2011)

So komme gerade aus F&F und muss sagen, dass er meine Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt hat.

Zwar gerät die ohnehin nicht soooo tolle Story durch eine selten gesehen Zerstörungsorgie gegen Ende des Films noch mehr in den Hintergrund, aber genau wegen solchen Szenen gehe ich gerne ins Kino.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. April 2011)

Also ich werde mir den Film auch anschauen. Und Tokyo Drift war doch voll mit tollen Autos. Was ham immer alle ggn Import Racer?


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2011)

Ja aber hat kein bisschen in die Reihe gepasst, und war echt schlecht gemacht!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. April 2011)

Das ist richtig.  Aber Storys in Rennfilmen? Da achte ich nicht wirklich drauf .


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. April 2011)

Also einen Faden sollte ein Film doch haben  Zumindest, wenn man die ersten beiden Teile gesehen hat, hat man erkannt, dass diese Serie potenzial dazu hat. Das meint er glaub ich. Aber ich bin mal gespannt ob die Gerüchte zum 6. Teil stimmen  Das wäre zu geil wenn der in Köln gedreht werden würde. (Quelle vom Gerücht: Kollege irgendwo gelesen)


----------



## MasterFreak (30. April 2011)

jo der film ist eigentlich richtig gut ich war heute drin und muss sagen er gefällt mir ^^


----------



## Xion4 (30. April 2011)

So. Auch ich komme gerade aus dem Kino, der 5. war gut. Na klar, man hat sich gesteigert, sehr sehr unrealistisch, aber unterhaltsam. Story wirklich dünn, aber einige Werte des ersten Films wieder aufgenommen, Thema Freundschaft und Familie. 

Den Teaser zum 6. Teil fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, da (ich will ja nicht spoilen) die dort zu sehende Person nichts mehr in einem Film zu suchen hat. Aber auf der anderen Seite, sie sind ja jetzt alle vereint, es bleibt ja nur die Person um noch einen weiteren Teil zu machen.

Fazit, seichte Kost, super Kino, Action pur, erneut fiebert man mit den eigentlichen Kriminellen mit und steht nicht zu den "Bullen". BluRay ist eh schon vorbestellt


----------



## HolySh!t (30. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mal gespannt ob die Gerüchte zum 6. Teil stimmen  Das wäre zu geil wenn der in Köln gedreht werden würde. (Quelle vom Gerücht: Kollege irgendwo gelesen)


 Ich meine das hat Vin Diesel doch selbs geasgt bei der Deutschlandpremiere, dass er den 6. Teil in Deutschland drehen möchte. Oder hab ich mich verhört?
Egal wär mal nice.


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. April 2011)

Ich sag ja vom Kollegen  

Logisch wäre Deutschland  Nach dem Ende von Teil 5 



DEUTSCHER MEISTER BVB OLE


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja vom Kollegen
> 
> Logisch wäre Deutschland  Nach dem Ende von Teil 5


 Jo, wollt nur meinen Senf dazugeben  
Jz hass mich neugierig gemacht mit "
Logisch wäre Deutschland  Nach dem Ende von Teil 5 " ich werd den ers Montag sehen


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich war auch gerade im Kino und ich finde den Film hammergeil
Einfach pures Actionkino mit wenig bis gar keinem Realismus, aber einfach nur geil.
Das war die Kinokarte auf jeden Fall wert.
Und Tipp an alle die ihn anschauen:
Bis ganz zum Ende sitzen bleiben!


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Mai 2011)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bis ganz zum Ende sitzen bleiben!


 Is nach den Credits noch nen Stück Film, ähnlich wie bei The Fast the Furious?

Ich glaub ich hab mich selten aufn Montag nach den Ferien gefreut wie auf diesen


----------



## Schulkind (1. Mai 2011)

Yo , ne Einführung auf den 6. Teil.

Wobei der Abspann an sich auch wirklich geil ist.

Also sitzen bleiben lohnt so oder so.


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Mai 2011)

Ja es bleiben ja alle sitzen bis nach dem Abspann


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

Du gehst morgen erst rein oder?


----------



## Raz3r (1. Mai 2011)

Also der sechste Teil ist schon "offizell" bekannt gegeben der kommt auf jedenfall raus.
Chris Morgen wird auch wieder das Drehbuch dazu schreiben.

Über den Drehort wird vermutet das es in Berlin oder Australien spielt.

*Vorsicht Spoiler:* Am besten nur öffnen wenn man den Film schon gesehn hat.


Spoiler



Aber da der Han ja nach Berlin fährt am Ende und nach dem Abspann gesagt wird das in Berlin da nen Überfall stattgefunden hat, tendiere ich eher dazu das er in Berlin spielen wird. 
Eva Mendes kommt nämlich nach dem Abspann zu Hobbs (The Rock) und meint es gab nen Raubüberfall und er sagt: Ist Dom Torretto daran beteiligt? Und sie so: Nein. Dann kein Interesse. Und wie sie sagt blätter mal weiter sieht man die Letty. 



Und Vin Diesel meinte in Köln auf der Deutschlandpremiere (ich war live dabei ) das sie bestimmt coole Szenen auf der Autobahn drehen könnten.


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

Raz3r schrieb:


> Also der sechste Teil ist schon "offizell" bekannt gegeben der kommt auf jedenfall raus.
> Chris Morgen wird auch wieder das Drehbuch dazu schreiben.
> 
> Über den Drehort wird vermutet das es in Berlin oder Australien spielt.
> ...


 
Der Film wird wahrscheinlich in Deutschland spielen. Wie du es ja schon gespoilert hast. Daher glaub ich schon das es so kommen wird. Es wäre ober geil. Kann das Teilstück der A2 empfehlen. Ist schön gerade und man kann gut und schnell fahren  dann muss ich nich so weit fahren


----------



## Raz3r (1. Mai 2011)

Joar so ne Premiere in Berlin währ nicht schlecht, aber ich wohn eher näher an Köln.

Hauptsache der sechste Teil spielt in Deutschland.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Mai 2011)

poisoniC schrieb:


> Das ist für mich so ein film, den ich nicht im kino schaue. Ich warte auf die blu ray


 
So mache ich das jedes Mal...


----------



## Raz3r (1. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> So mache ich das jedes Mal...


 
Laut Amazon kommt der Film erst im November auf DVD/Blu-Ray raus. 

Also die paar Euro würde ich dann schon investieren um den im Kino zu sehen.
Außerdem kann man danach dann Bewerten ob es sich lohnt den Film auch zu kaufen oder nicht.

Hab ihn mir aber auch schon in Blu-Ray Steelbook vorbestellt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Mai 2011)

Raz3r schrieb:


> Laut Amazon kommt der Film erst im November auf DVD/Blu-Ray raus.
> 
> Also die paar Euro würde ich dann schon investieren um den im Kino zu sehen.


 
Sound wie Bild sind zu hause aber weitaus besser als im Kino...daher warte ich immer. Ich gehe so gut wie nie ins Kino.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Sound wie Bild sind zu hause aber weitaus besser als im Kino...


 Sound daheim besser?
Ich denke nicht.

Als z.B. im Film eine Granate explodiert ist, gab es so einen tiefen extremen Bass, der eigentlich mehr zu spüren als zu hören war.
Die Soundanlage die daheim Ähnliches vermag, kann man sich wohl als Normalsterblicher eher nicht leisten.
Da müsste man daheim schon einen Kinoraum haben, dass der Sound nur annähernd an ein gescheites Cinemaxx etc. rankommt.


----------



## Xion4 (1. Mai 2011)

Dann bitte besuche das Capitol in Schleswig, es waren mehr schreiende Lautsprecher, und Bass so gut wie garnicht. Da stimme ich dem Crack-Jungen  schon zu, auch ich habe zu Hause besseres Bild und Sound. Und glaube mir, ein schöner DownfireSub in der gemütlichen Wohnstube lässt mehr zittern als so manches Kino. Selbst mein alter Bench (Lidl) 18Watt Downfire hat mehr Krach gemacht als das Kino hier. 

Aber die Collectors Box ist dennoch vorbestellt


----------



## Schulkind (1. Mai 2011)

Naja die Sache ist die dass im Kino der Sound auf möglich viele Leute abgestimmt werden muss.
Die Leute in der ersten Reihe wollen genauso ihre Hörvergnügen wie diejenigen 20 Meter weiter hinten.
Deshalb ist es ja logisch, dass man zuhause einen wesentlich besseren Sound erzielt ,wenn man 5 Lautsprecher perfekt um die Couch positioniert.

Aber die Bildqualität zumindest von digitalen Filmen ist imo im Kino auf einer riesigen Leinwand wesentlich besser als zuhause bei einem durchschnittlichem Fernsehgerät.


----------



## Raz3r (1. Mai 2011)

Das, dass Bild zu Hause besser ist als im Kino ist ja klar, gibts auch nichts zu diskutieren.

Nur sieht man den Film zu Hause niemals auf so einer Leinwand (es sei denn man hat einen eigenen Kinosaal was hier keiner haben wird).
Die Soundanlage finde ich dafür im Kino besser als zu Hause.

Klar kann man zu Hause nen astreinen Klang haben aber im Kino spürt man dies auch richtig.
Ist auch ein ganz anderes Gefühl den Film im Kino zu sehen als zu Hause auf der Couch.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Mai 2011)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Sound daheim besser?
> Ich denke nicht.
> 
> Als z.B. im Film eine Granate explodiert ist, gab es so einen tiefen extremen Bass, der eigentlich mehr zu spüren als zu hören war.
> ...


 
Du weißt also was ich zu Hause habe!?...und genau du bist so einer der nen Teufelsubwoofer nur weil er laut ist als High-End bezeichnet.... Genau aus diesem grund gehe ich nicht ins Kino...Bild ist nunmal einfach so gut wie in jedem kino einfach schlecht genau wie der Sound. Und in meinem "Kino" ist er definitiv besser als in sogut wie jedem Kino Berlins, darauf kannst du dich verlassen. Sry aber du hast keine Ahnung was guten Sound ausmacht...und das ist bestimmt nicht nur der "Bass".


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Sound daheim besser?
> Ich denke nicht.
> 
> Als z.B. im Film eine Granate explodiert ist, gab es so einen tiefen extremen Bass, der eigentlich mehr zu spüren als zu hören war.
> ...



Wollts gerade sagen.  Da brauch man echt ne Anlage von Bose


----------



## poisoniC (1. Mai 2011)

Hab ihn doch im Kino geguckt. Hab mich breit schlagen lassen  Und ich bereue es nicht. War echt super!


----------



## Schulkind (1. Mai 2011)

Vin Diesel konnte neben Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson sowas von einpacken.


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

Schulkind schrieb:


> Vin Diesel konnte neben Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson sowas von einpacken.



Aber Vin Diesel hat auch schon gut Kraft  

Dwayne Johnson ist ja auch Wrestler. Hat war mehr mit Schauspielen zu tun als alles andere aber den muskulösen Körper muss er ja trotzdem haben.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Wollts gerade sagen.  Da brauch man echt ne Anlage von Bose


 
lol unqualifizierteste aussage ever  
Leute ihr hab noch nie ne richtige gescheite Anlage gehört in nem Heimkino, ich sehe das exakt wie CrackpipeBoy, mein Sound daheim ist Besser als im Kino, gut meine Leinwand ist nicht all zu groß dafür sitz ich aber auch keine 15 meter von der Leinwand weg. Aber es ist durchaus möglich daheim nen besseren Sound hinzubekommen ( nur mit Bose nicht  ) und was Bässe angeht nun alles eine frage der Dimension und der Technik, klar muss man etwas geld investieren aber für normalsterbliche durchaus bezahlbar wenn man bisl spart oder nen gscheiten Job hat. Kino ist definitiv nicht mass aller dinge.


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> lol unqualifizierteste aussage ever
> Leute ihr hab noch nie ne richtige gescheite Anlage gehört in nem Heimkino, ich sehe das exakt wie CrackpipeBoy, mein Sound daheim ist Besser als im Kino, gut meine Leinwand ist nicht all zu groß dafür sitz ich aber auch keine 15 meter von der Leinwand weg. Aber es ist durchaus möglich daheim nen besseren Sound hinzubekommen ( nur mit Bose nicht  ) und was Bässe angeht nun alles eine frage der Dimension und der Technik, *klar muss man etwas geld investieren aber für normalsterbliche durchaus bezahlbar wenn man bisl spart oder nen gscheiten Job hat*. Kino ist definitiv nicht mass aller dinge.


 
Also mit nem gescheiten Job (Normalverdiener) kann man sich kein Heimkino kaufen, was so gut sein soll wie deins


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Mai 2011)

Naja ich denk mal schon das die im Kino eine gescheite Sound Anlage besitzen!!! Aber natürlich ist sie jetzt net vergleichbar mit High-End boxen von Audio Physics oder Dynaudio 
Außerdem ist im Kino meistens der Bass mehr reingedreht ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich hab doch noch garnicht gesagt was ich hab   Aber gut ist der falsche thread für so ne Diskussion, und wohl auch die falschen user. 
Ich für meinen teil bin mir sicher das ich besseren Sound hab als in den meisten Kinos, auch was Bass angeht ( da bin ich wohl eh einer der wenigen user im Forum die so Basskrank sind wie ich und dementsprechend auch die passenden Subwoofer besizt )


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Also mit nem gescheiten Job (Normalverdiener) kann man sich kein Heimkino kaufen, was so gut sein soll wie deins


 
Ich glaub jetzt gehts los...erstmal Bose ist die erste Failaussage und der Rest auch...sry aber komplett unqualifizierte Aussage...ich weiß nicht wie Alt du bist allerdings offensichtlich so Jung das du noch keine richtige Vorstellung davon hast wie "teuer" sowas ist. Also ich hab ein System zu Hause was so einiges wegsteckt. Und auch nicht grad wenige aus diesem Forum sind im Besitz eines großen kinos...ich bin auch einer der wenigen der sich gerade nach solch einer Wohnung umguckt wo ein Kino reinpasst...also versteh ich deine Aussage nicht so ganz denn auch ich bin "Normalverdiener".


----------



## Patze93 (1. Mai 2011)

Ohje da drehen bei uns am Bodensee wieder alle am Rad mit ihren getunten Autos  Aber man ists gewöhnt am 5. Fängt die Tuningworld an


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Mai 2011)

Wieso? Ich kenn mich mit Heimkinosystem nicht aus. Ich habe nur gehört, dass für Ottonormalverbraucher die Systeme von Bose eine gute Wahl sein sollten. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern du einen Kinosaal hast. Wenn du auf diesen Kinosaal ausgerichtet bist und es dein Hobby oder sonst was ist, dann kann ich das verstehen und sag nix mehr. Ich habe noch keine Vorstellung davon, wie teuer sowas ist. Gebe ich auch zu. Aber wenn ich sehe, was Bose da verlangt, denk ich mir, dass ne Kinoausrüstung nochmal nen paar € mehr kostet. Du hast dich ja anscheinend daruf spezialisiert. Dann ist es doch was anderes, als Leute, die nen normales Heimkinosystem (Blu Ray Player und 5.1 System haben und normaler Fernseher). Du bist da mit der Leinwand und dem richtigen System anders zu bewerten  Ich kann daher die Leute verstehen, die nicht so ein System haben wie du, dass die sagen: Ich geh ins Kino da ist es besser als daheim. Das wollte ich damit nur klar machen. Woltle hier keine Diskussion über Heimkinos lostreten. 

Back To Topic


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gehört, dass für Ottonormalverbraucher die Systeme von Bose eine gute Wahl sein sollten.


 
Einma noch, vergiss Bose, nur jemand der keine ahnung hat nennt Bose im zuge mit 'Heimkino und guten klang. Bose ist nicht gut ! Und ich kann mir das urteil gewiss erlauben, da ich selbst das teuerste von Bose hatte, die 901 Direct Reflecting, und unter anderem nen Acoustimas System. Es gibt hier halt auch paar wenige leute die versenken durchaus mal 5000€ und mehr allein in der Anlage.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Eure Diskussion über Sound & Co. ist hier besser aufgehoben. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread.html

Back @ Topic pls! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hab doch gesagt back to topic. Da brauch ich keinen Moderator für


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Dein Aufruf hat nur scheinbar nix gebracht. 

@ Topic

Bei uns im Kino gibts ne Vorstellung mit allen Teilen von The Fast and the Furious.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Dein Aufruf hat nur scheinbar nix gebracht.
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> Bei uns im Kino gibts ne Vorstellung mit allen Teilen von The Fast and the Furious.


 
Boah dann muss man echt viel Popkorn kaufen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Boah dann muss man echt viel Popkorn kaufen.



Und am nächsten Tag ist dringend Urlaub angesagt^^ xD

Aber sowas gabs bei uns schon öfter. Z.b. mit Matrix oder Herr der Ringe Extended. 
Wenn das auch mit Star Wars 3D kommt, dann gute Nacht!


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Mai 2011)

Lagerfeuerabend im Kino bei Star Wars


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich guck den auch lieber auf BlueRay, mittlerweile vertrage ich das Popcorn-Fressen hinter meinen Ohren und Handygeblinke von tennies vor meinen Augen nicht mehr aus


----------



## Schulkind (2. Mai 2011)

Dahingehen unterscheiden sich unsere Mentalitäten wohl deutlich.
Ich möchte den vierteljährlichen Kinobesuch nicht mehr missen, das hat doch auch einen ungemeinen Charme.
Nachos mit Salsasauce, die dunkeln Sitze mit einem goldenen Schriftzug, der große Saal.. ; da kann die Qualität zu Hause noch so gut sein, ab und an ist ein Kinobesuch für mich ein Muss.


----------



## Raz3r (2. Mai 2011)

Schulkind schrieb:


> Dahingehen unterscheiden sich unsere Mentalitäten wohl deutlich.
> Ich möchte den vierteljährlichen Kinobesuch nicht mehr missen, das hat doch auch einen ungemeinen Charme.
> Nachos mit Salsasauce, die dunkeln Sitze mit einem goldenen Schriftzug, der große Saal.. ; da kann die Qualität zu Hause noch so gut sein, ab und an ist ein Kinobesuch für mich ein Muss.


 
Und der wa bei mir ein MUSS in Fast Five.  

Ich schau auch nur die wirklich guten Filme im Kino wo ich die Schauspieler kenne oder gute Bewertungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr oder dieses Jahr (Ende) wenn Teil 6 rauskommt. Einzige Befürchtung könnte sein, dass die Reihe abdriftet und eher nur noch Teil für Teil kommt ohne Sinn und Verstand. Bei Fluch der Karibik soll das ja wohl auch so werden. Klar Nachfrage regiert. Aber ich hoffe die Serie findet einen würdigen und richtigen Abgang. Nicht wie es beinahe bei Tokyo Drift passiert wäre.


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr oder dieses Jahr (Ende) wenn Teil 6 rauskommt. Einzige Befürchtung könnte sein, dass die Reihe abdriftet und eher nur noch Teil für Teil kommt ohne Sinn und Verstand. Bei Fluch der Karibik soll das ja wohl auch so werden. Klar Nachfrage regiert. Aber ich hoffe die Serie findet einen würdigen und richtigen Abgang. Nicht wie es beinahe bei Tokyo Drift passiert wäre.


 Ich freu mich auch schon auf den nächsten Teil, besonders nach dem Ende von Teil 5.

Zwar nich direkt Spoiler, aber lieber auch ers aufmachen nachdem man den Film gesehen hat.


Spoiler



"abdriftet und eher nur noch Teil für Teil kommt ohne Sinn und Verstand"
Wie ich finde is das schon fast im übertragenden Sinne passiert. Zwar  war der Film richtig nice, aber irgendwie kein The fast an the furious mehr. Mir  fehlte einfach das eine Rennen am Anfang, was es immer gegeben hat. Also  auf nem Treffen mit ner zusammengewürfelten Truppe. Ausgenommen Tokyo Drift, da warens halt 2 1on1. In Teil 4 zwar  bisschen später, aber es war auch da. Ich hatte mich schon gefreut wo die auf das Treffen gefahren sind und den Porsche gewonnen haben. Dann aber Schnitt und Auto war gewonnen mhh :/  Das 1/4 Meilenrennen war zwar ne lustige Idee, aber auch nur der Tropfen  aufm heißen Stein.  
Im großen und ganzen zu wenig Rennen bzw zu wenig Autoszenen.
Trotzdem geiler Film


----------



## Raz3r (4. Mai 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon auf den nächsten Teil, besonders nach dem Ende von Teil 5.
> 
> Zwar nich direkt Spoiler, aber lieber auch ers aufmachen nachdem man den Film gesehen hat.
> 
> ...



Die meinten aber das sie von den "Autorennen" wegkommen wollen und sich mehr auf "Raubüberfälle" festlegen wollen.

Finde auch schade das, dass Rennen nicht gezeigt wurde, währ bestimmt spannend gewesen. (Dann währ der Film perfekt gewesen, aber die Tresorszene hat einiges wieder gut gemacht. )

Währ auch mal spannend gewesen WIE das Rennen gewonnen werden konnte da das ein Porsche GT3 RS war und der Muscle von Vin (Dom) viel schwerer ist. 
Aber sonst cooler Film freue mich auch auf Teil 6 und ein spannendes Rennen auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Das Rennen haben die indirekt gezeigt  
Im Abspann lief es im Hintergrund. Nur man hat halt nicht gesehen, wer gewonnen hat


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

Jo das Rennen im Abspann, war wirklich ziemlich gut plaziert. Da man so sitzenbleibt und den Teil nach dem Abspann mitbekommt.

Naja egal vill kommt ja in Teil6 wieder nen Rennen, wobei die Tresorszene wirklich geil war


----------



## Raz3r (4. Mai 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Jo das Rennen im Abspann, war wirklich ziemlich gut plaziert. Da man so sitzenbleibt und den Teil nach dem Abspann mitbekommt.
> 
> Naja egal vill kommt ja in Teil6 wieder nen Rennen, wobei die Tresorszene wirklich geil war


 
Vielleicht hat der Brain ja im Teil 6 immer noch den Nissan GT-R (obwohl der Skyline R34 GT-R besser währ) und fährt gegen Dom nochmal.
Man weiß ja nicht so wirklich ob Dom wirklich abgebremst hat um Brain gewinnen zu lassen. 

Mit dem Tresor war schon ne krasse Szene.  Mach ich auch manchmal, da gehn dann auch paar Eisdiehlen oder Banken kaputt.  Aber passiert halt wenn man durch die Stadt rauscht, ist Mission "Schwertransport" mal anders.


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

Mal das beste hoffen 
Auch wär mal nett zu wissen wie das Ende von Tokyo Drift ausgegangen is :d

Jo wenn das mitm Trsor dann noch klpat umso besser


----------



## Raz3r (4. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Tresor das klappt schon. Also die Szene wo die die Pöle da wegholzen wie die da aus dem Polizeirevier kommen haben die echt so gedreht wie mans sieht. 
Da wo die die Bank zerstören, haben die den Tresor einfach durchrauschen lassen, ansonsten hing das Teil auch immer an den Autos dran und haben damit die Umgebung zerstört.

Ich poste mal eben paar Making of Videos die ich aus Youtube hab. Ist sehr intressant wie sowas gemacht wird.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Mal das beste hoffen
> *Auch wär mal nett zu wissen wie das Ende von Tokyo Drift ausgegangen is :d
> *
> Jo wenn das mitm Trsor dann noch klpat umso besser


 
Das hätte mich auch gerne noch interessiert. Ob Dom das wirklich geschaft hat. Noch geiler währe es gewesen wenn Brian den Haupakteur gespielt hätte. 

Aber ich glaub die haben Dom damals nur Alibimäßig in die Sendung gepflanzt 

Ich bin echt mal gespannt was da kommt. Weil das sah mir im Film nich wirklich nach Abbremsen aus  
Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass die Filmmusik in diesem Teil der absolute Hammer war. Alleine Danza Kuduro von Don Omar hat super genial gepasst


----------



## Raz3r (4. Mai 2011)

Hier mal die Making of Videos:

YouTube - Fast Five (2011) Behind the Scenes Video 1
YouTube - Fast Five (2011) Behind the Scenes Video 2
YouTube - Fast Five (2011) Behind the Scenes Video 3
YouTube - Fast Five (2011) Behind the Scenes Video 4

YouTube - Fast and Furious 5 - Das große RTL Special zum Film (10 Minütiges RTL Special)


YouTube - Fast Five - Spikes ahead (Natürlich beste Szene (Tresor wird durch Rio gezogen ), hört sich auch auf English i-wie cooler an wenn die da reden.)


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte mit "Jo wenn das mitm Trsor dann noch klpat umso besser", dass man dann bisschen mehr Geld hat als vorher
Videos guck ich mir heut Abend mal an, wenn ich vonner abreit wieder da bin.



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Das hätte mich auch gerne noch interessiert. Ob Dom das wirklich geschaft hat. Noch geiler währe es gewesen wenn Brian den Haupakteur gespielt hätte.
> 
> Aber ich glaub die haben Dom damals nur Alibimäßig in die Sendung gepflanzt
> 
> Ich bin echt mal gespannt was da kommt. Weil das sah mir im Film nich wirklich nach Abbremsen aus


Wär wirklich noch lustiger geworden die Szene wenn Brian und Dom sich so wiedergetroffen hätten 

Denk ich auch eher, einfach nur um die Hintertür für nen 4. Teil offen zu halten oder so.

Die beiden andren (Rom und Han) vom Rennen sind ja nich wirklich so welche die nich mal jemand verarschen würden


----------



## Raz3r (4. Mai 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "Jo wenn das mitm Trsor dann noch klpat umso besser", dass man dann bisschen mehr Geld hat als vorher
> Videos guck ich mir heut Abend mal an, wenn ich vonner abreit wieder da bin.
> 
> 
> ...



Roman und Han haben auch ne coole Rolle. 

Roman immer mit coolen Sprüchen am Start wo bei der GER Premiere alle im Kino gelacht und geklatscht haben und 
Han immer am essen. Ist ja auch nicht schlecht, braucht man keine Mittagspause und niemand kann sagen "Wir sind gerade am Drehen, kannste ma die Chips weglegen."


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

Raz3r schrieb:


> Roman und Han haben auch ne coole Rolle.
> 
> Roman immer mit coolen Sprüchen am Start wo bei der GER Premiere alle im Kino gelacht und geklatscht haben und
> Han immer am essen. Ist ja auch nicht schlecht, braucht man keine Mittagspause und niemand kann sagen "Wir sind gerade am Drehen, kannste ma die Chips weglegen."


 Jo 
Han war mir in Tokyo Drift schon sehr sympathisch, deswegen fand ich das ziemlich kacke das der gestorben is...
Immerhin spielt der jz noch in den Filmen mit

Aber am lustigten fand ich die beiden Brüder, die auch schon in Teil 4 mit dabei waren.


----------



## Raz3r (4. Mai 2011)

Jo die Brüder sind richtig cool.  "Das du immer so negativ sein musst."  Bester Spruch.
Und am Ende setzt der eine sein ganzes Geld auf Rot und der andere auf Schwarz.  Einfach nur krank, aber lustig.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Die beiden waren echt geil  Aber bald haben wir hier den ganzen Film gespoilert


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

Jo"Das du immer so negativ sein musst." ich hab so gelacht 

Da ich heute kapiert hab wie man son´ Spoilerkasten macht, mach ich nochma einen. Zum Glücke derer die den noch nich gesehen haben


Spoiler



Leider sieht man ja nich auf welches Feld die Kugel gefallen is, aber sah so aus als würde sie auf grün fallen


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Wie macht man denn die Spoilerbox


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

(Spoiler) (/Spoiler)

Jeweils die ( Klammern gegen [ Klammern tauschen


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Cool Danke 



Spoiler



Ich fand die Szene mit dem Ausweis auch so genial. Auf dem Foto sind sie weiß. Ich war zu lange in der Sonne


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

Yo kein Ding 


Spoiler



Jo 
 Auch richtig genial war das am Ende, wo Rom mit dem Koenigsegg da ankommt und Tej in seiner Werkstatt in so gammel Klamotten am schrauben is und dann selber noch sonn Ding hat


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



Du hast die Damen vergessen . Stimmt die Szene war auch geil . Aber ich bin Gespannt wie das mit Letty sein wird. Wenn Dom mit seiner neuen Perle kommt


----------



## Schulkind (4. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Emm13F_z67c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Song macht einen einfach nur happy.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Genau das meinte ich doch weiter oben  Das ist einfach nur geil und macht Sommer / Partylaune


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



Und vor allem bin ich ma gespannt wie oder warum Letty überhaupt noch lebt o0
An Doms Stelle würd ich mich aber definitiv für seine neue entscheiden 


 
Das Lied is wirklich geil


----------



## Schulkind (4. Mai 2011)

Ohh garnicht mitbekommen dass ihr hier schon einige Seiten weiter gespamt habt.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Follow Me ist auch sau geil  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmQwchPZr-g


Aber ich muss sagen, Dwayne Johnson hat schon ne Ausstrahlung. Der muskelbepackte Kerl  Scheint wohl lustig zu sein mit ihm zu drehen obwohl er so ernst guckt und auch manchmal so spricht


----------



## melz (4. Mai 2011)

Denn muß ich mir unbedingt noch reinziehen! Der Trailer is ja schon richtig gut!!


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Mach es. Es ist das Geld wert  Viel Action wird dir für das Geld geboten


----------



## Raz3r (5. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast die Damen vergessen . Stimmt die Szene war auch geil . Aber ich bin Gespannt wie das mit Letty sein wird. Wenn Dom mit seiner neuen Perle kommt


 


Spoiler



Die Damen fand ich auch cool.  Der Roman hat eine und dann so: "Mach ma winke winke".  Im Kino alles am gröhlen.
Und dann kommt der Tej da mit 2 Weibern an.


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



Das war ja auch total lustig. Alle im Kino am Sabbern


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Mai 2011)

So mal weiter spamen :d


Spoiler



Was meint ihr, lebt Letty wirklich noch oder is ds irgendwie kein Plan ... ne verwechslung oder so?
In Teil4 wird ja glaub ich auch nich genau gezeigt wie sie erschoßen wurde, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber in Teil4 sah eigentlich alles danach aus, das sie wirklich tot is. Beerdigung unso...


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



Ich glaube das sie lebt. Bei Han ist das einfach nur nen Fail. Da hat man ja offentsichtlich gesehen wie er verbrannt ist in Tokyo Drift. Bei Letty wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Man hat die Szene nicht gesehen. An Doms stelle würd ich trotzdem bei der jetzigen bleiben  .


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



Ich glaub das die Filme einfach vor Tokyo Drift spielen. Also Teil 4 spielt ja sicher vor Tokyo Drift und das Han in Teil 5 vill schon in Tokyo war, aber halt noch nich abgebrannt is. Sons wäre das ja auch sinnlos das Dom am Ende von Tokyo Drift nach Tokyo gekommen is und dann sonne "Ich guck ma vorbei weil mein Freund gestorben is" Stimmungverbreitet hat.
Eben bei Letty bin ich mir auch nich so sicher, aber ich würd auch zu 100% bei seiner Neuen bleiben. Da kam so süß rüber mit ihrem Akzent


----------



## Raz3r (6. Mai 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Genau, Reihenfolge sieht so aus:

- The Fast and the Furious
- 2 Fast 2 Furious
- Fast and Furious Neues Modell, Orginalteile
- Fast and Furious Five
- Fast and Furious Six (in Produktion)[Der Sechste Teil knüpft an den fünften an wurde gesagt und Five soll nur ein "zwischen" Film gewesen sein.] Han sagte ja auch ich geh nach Tokyo "irgendwann".
- Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



Die Reihenfolge, wie es gedreht wurde, ist der größte Schrott. Die hätten Tokyo Drift echt nich als 3. Teil dareinhauen sollen. Wenn es aber so ist, kann man sich eventuell bald (7. oder 8. Teil ) wieder auf Autorennen oder Drift Events freuen. Klar passt das nicht so in die jetzige Reihenfolge aber wie gesagt, da haben die sich ein Hintertörchen offen gelassen. Ich bin echt gespannt, wie die den Übergang machen wollen. Und was dann mit Brian passiert.


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die Reihenfolge, wie es gedreht wurde, ist der größte Schrott. Die hätten Tokyo Drift echt nich als 3. Teil dareinhauen sollen. Wenn es aber so ist, kann man sich eventuell bald (7. oder 8. Teil ) wieder auf Autorennen oder Drift Events freuen. Klar passt das nicht so in die jetzige Reihenfolge aber wie gesagt, da haben die sich ein Hintertörchen offen gelassen. Ich bin echt gespannt, wie die den Übergang machen wollen. Und was dann mit Brian passiert.





Spoiler



Stimmt an Brian hab ich gar nich gedacht. Naja auf jedenfall wirds ziemlich intressant werden, wenn das Ende von Tokyo Drift geklärt wird und was halt mit Brian passiert und warum Letty noch "lebt" usw... Potential steckt noch in der Serie drinn


----------



## Lappa (10. Mai 2011)

Ich fand den Film echt Super und bin schon gespannt auf Teil 6.


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Mai 2011)

Lappa schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film echt Super und bin schon gespannt auf Teil 6.



Nicht nur du  Bin echt sau gespannt  Hoffentlich kommen se mal auf nen Trip nach NRW


----------



## acefire08 (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn man mal davon absieht das die Reihenfolge der Filme ewas konfus(  ), wars ein richtig geiler Film. So wie jeder von der Reihe. Freu mich schon auf den nächsten


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2011)

Werd in mir auch noch anschauen. Ist ja quasi Pflicht nach den anderen Teilen. Mal gespannt ob ich in besser finde als Teil 4. Teil 3 war für mich einer der schlechtesten. Aber ich denke der Hype ist auch vorbei.


----------



## Lyr1x (11. Mai 2011)

Fande den Film ach Spitze, mal wieder ein gelungener Teil! Action Pur! 


_Pssst, schau in meine Signatur, Voter gewinnen auch!_


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

Der Film war echt gut! 

Mal sehen wie´s weiter geht.


----------



## AeroX (25. Mai 2011)

Beste film von der Reihe mMn  

Und dwanye Johnson, ist ja nur brutal der Typ. Da rennt man ja vor


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich spielt der nächste in Deutschland ^^
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Ja der is sehr gelungen der Film ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



Ja wird er. Sieht man doch am Ende von 5. Daher ist es doch schon beschlossene Sache.


----------



## redBull87 (28. Mai 2011)

Hab mir den Film auch im Kino angeschaut, cooler Film . 

Nur im Kino sollten die mal die Boxen ersetzen, die waren so kratzig, das hat mir etwas die Stimmung versaut


----------



## night (30. Mai 2011)

geiler film


----------



## KiraSenpai (4. Juni 2011)

Hab ihn mir auch im Kino angesehn gehabt und fand ihn an sich richtig gut, jedoch verliert die Filmserie immer mehr dieses Tuningflair bzw hat nicht mehr viel mit Autos zutun, dabei gewinnt es aber an Story^^ 
Aufjedenfall Sehenswert^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Juni 2011)

Es war aber schon immer Storylastig  Zumindest in 1,4,5

In 2 gabs auch die Story welche aber durch die getunten Autos und Rennen unterging  In 3 war ja nur getunten Autos  Aber normal haben die Fast Filme ne storylastige Linie.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (5. Juni 2011)

Geiler Film!

Der Film jedoch hat nicht mehr soooo viel mit Autos zu tun, gewinnt eher an Story, die immer ausführlicher meiner Meinung nach wird. 

Trotzdem vermisse ich das Tuning ein wenig  

Aber Trotzdem geiler Film


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Juni 2011)

Tuningszenen sind in jedem vorhanden  Auch in Fast Five.


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juni 2011)

Jop aber leider nich genug :/
Und auch wie von mir schonmal angesprochen das übliche Rennen am Anfang fehlte mir persönlich ein bisschen. 
Trotzdem is der Film richtig geil und vill werden die ja in Teil 6 unsere schönen Autobahnen ausnutzen


----------



## sp01 (5. Juni 2011)

Das war aber was sich am letzten teil etwas schwach fand, es gab so gut wie kein Autos. Das hat ja die ersten zwei Teile ja ausgemacht. War aber immer noch nicht drin, mal sehn vielleicht schaff ich es ja morgen.


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

Geiler FIlm! Top ACtion! ein bisschen wenig Autorennen


----------



## SyN-Flood (10. Juli 2011)

Geiler Film kann man nix sagen !


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juli 2011)

Nochmal zu den Tuningsachen. Ich denke es wurde absichtlich zurück geschraubt, da Tokyo Drift nur darum handelte.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fan den Film super. Einer der besten der Reihe.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand ihn auch gut. Sehr Spannend.


----------

